#ubuntu-arb 2012-08-20
<coolbhavi> hey dpm jocarter mhall119 ajmitch wendar :)
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, how are you doing?
<coolbhavi> dpm, I'm fine you?
<dpm> fine too, had a nice long weekend :)
<coolbhavi> great :) was just having a look at the app showdown sheet for the remaining uploads and +2's :)
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi
<dpm> hey dholbach and ajmitch
<dholbach> hey dpm
 * ajmitch needs to hunt down some time for more voting
<ajmitch> I need to keep up with coolbhavi after all :)
<mhall119> coolbhavi: are you updating the spreadsheet when something gets published?
<coolbhavi> mhall119, I'm updating the votes not the statuses
<coolbhavi> mhall119, btw is there any formula on the sheet to change the status?
<mhall119> change it on the Submissions page, and it'll update everywhere else
<mhall119> the "ARB Stage" column
<dpm> I've been keeping the statuses and votes up to date, but haven't touched the spreadsheet today yet
<coolbhavi> dpm, I'm updating the votes now
<dpm> cool, thanks coolbhavi!
<coolbhavi> no mention dpm :)
<coolbhavi> and thanks mhall119 for the info
<coolbhavi> good night!
<jocarter> mhall119: google+ has conditioned me too much, I was looking for a +1 button on your last mail to the arb list to try to show some support for the idea :)
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> you should suggest that to Mozilla, a +1 button that just sends that as a Reply-All
<ajmitch> jocarter: hah :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-08-21
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
#ubuntu-arb 2012-08-22
<dpm> morning all
<ajmitch> hi dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<dholbach_> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<dholbach> TATAAAAA!
<dholbach> <pitti> there, apport support for package hooks in /opt
<dholbach> ajmitch, dpm: ^ :)
<ajmitch> just when we think of dropping the /opt requirement again ;)
<dholbach> let's see what happens :)
<ajmitch> yeah, from what little I know, nothing is confirmed yet, but it's great to have that apport support anyway
<dpm> could someone perhaps have a look at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/168/feedback/ - from andrewsomething's comments, it looks like it's nearly ready to be voted.
<dpm> I'll reply to his e-mail on the mailing list in the meantime
#ubuntu-arb 2012-08-23
<Guest59763> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dholbach, dpm
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<dpm> hey ajmitch
#ubuntu-arb 2012-08-24
<coolbhavi> mhall119, wendar ajmitch ping
<ajmitch> coolbhavi: hello
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, on extras.ubuntu.com I see the last sync update which happened between the extras PPA and the repo is 18th august. Can someone run the cron again if they have access or whom to contact in this regard?
 * ajmitch blames the datacentre move
<ajmitch> #canonical-sysadmin may know more about that
 * ajmitch can ask there if you want
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, yes please but I too read the mail a week back and extras.ubuntu.com wasnt there in the services affected list sent
<ajmitch> yes, but there were a whole lot of services not listed that were broken
<coolbhavi> ah ok thanks for that I'll ask there now
<ajmitch> I'll mail the ticket tracker for that
<ajmitch> I've asked in #c-s
<coolbhavi> ok thanks ajmitch
<ajmitch> mailed them now
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, thanks a lot again!
<ajmitch> np, thanks for spotting it
<ajmitch> by the way, I won't be able to make it to the next scheduled meeting, and 4 of the team are set to expire frmo the ARB in about 3 weeks
<ajmitch> we should probably sort out what to do on the mailing list
<coolbhavi> sure ajmitch btw isnt ARB a 2 year term?
<ajmitch> yes, it's been that long
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/~app-review-board/+members
<ajmitch> it was originally meant to be a 6-month term
<coolbhavi> yes read the charter and the draft the other day.. Please reapply :)
<coolbhavi> again
<coolbhavi> btw I just pushed the publish button on 2 apps and realised the cron hadnt run for the past week
<ajmitch> probably good timing given that we want to talk about completely replacing the process
<ajmitch> though it takes time to set up a vote & run it
 * ajmitch shall mail the list about it tonight
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, yes
<coolbhavi> on a personal note 3 votes is good but the amount of apps we recieve doing a manual review everytime is a bit time consuming
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> coolbhavi: after this coming week I'll be able to get back to things, but 2 weeks after that I'll lose access :)
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, another thing I observed 4 members going to term end means that leaves jocarter and me active maybe we have to postpone meetings.. ah reapply please you were  the original guys who set this up :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> hi dpm :)
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, :)
<ajmitch> coolbhavi: remeber that jocarter is leaving, so that'd leave you as the ARB ;)
<dpm> hey ajmitch and coolbhavi ;)
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, lol
<ajmitch> you've been doing such a good job of it lately too
<coolbhavi> thanks
 * ajmitch is just busy most nights at the moment
<ajmitch> and then my desktop pc had to die yesterday :)
<coolbhavi> hdd went on sick leave? :)
<ajmitch> seems to be power supply
<coolbhavi> ah ok :)
<ajmitch> or something more serious, since it powers down within a second or two of turning it on
<coolbhavi> might be issue with smps then
<ajmitch> I was going to replace it when I got back from UDS (in may)
<coolbhavi> hmm
<ajmitch> so it's just getting replaced a little later on, I was putting that off :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> ok off to work bye ajmitch and dpm
<ajmitch> bye
<ajmitch> have a good day at work
<coolbhavi> thanks a lot
<dpm> yeah, enjoy!
<dpm> (as much as one can enjoy work ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> friday evening here, so I can sort of relax :)
<dpm> :)
 * coolbhavi takes a look at the review queue and lists up his todo for weekend 
<coolbhavi> bye all again :)
<ajmitch> dpm: so as I was telling coolbhavi, 4 of us expire soon on https://launchpad.net/~app-review-board/+members
<dpm> Ah, good point, I see it, yes
<ajmitch> I was going to mail the list about it, it should probably come up in the discussion about a new process
<dpm> yeah, good point
<ajmitch> since we should probably vote in new people, but might want to defer that vote until a new process is agreed upon
<dpm> I agree, emphasizing the 'is agreed upon' part rather than 'is implemented', as it will still take a while until all the pieces in the spec come into place
<ajmitch> by awhile, I'd expect a few months given what I've read in the spec about the sandboxing & apparmour profile generation
<dpm> yeah, I think these are the most essential parts of the spec that will need to be finished before it all goes into production
<dpm> btw, have you had the chance to have a look at it? If so, what do you think about the new process proposal?
 * ajmitch thinks one of the bigger problems will be social acceptance, there's enough of a backlash around the walled garden app stores that only allow crippled apps
<ajmitch> I've read through it
<ajmitch> emphasising that this is not the only way to get apps in ubuntu is important for people to accept the sandboxing
 * ajmitch has to read through it a few more times & write up some notes about it :)
<ajmitch> a quick search shows http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/the-mac-app-sandbox/ as an example of reactions to sandboxing
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
 * ajmitch shoudl count up how many channels dholbach says good morning in :)
<dholbach> :)
<ajmitch> all of a sudden irssi lit up with activity
<ajmitch> how are you today?
<dholbach> doing well, thanks :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<dholbach> how's life down there?
<ajmitch> good, busy...
<ajmitch> got pycon in 1 week, my desktop pc died yesterday, noticed that I expire from the ARB in 3 weeks... ;)
<ajmitch> just the usual
<dholbach> how's that "the usual"? :)
<dholbach> did you have a backup for your desktop pc?
<ajmitch> not really, but it seemed to be the power supply that's died
<dholbach> ah, so the disk and everything else is still fine
<dholbach> ?
<ajmitch> I hope so :)
<ajmitch> it was overdue for replacement anyway
 * ajmitch has mostly been using the laptop for any real work
<dholbach> yeah, same here - I haven't touched the desktop machine I have for a long time :)
 * ajmitch has a new laptop arriving in a few days frmo zareason, too
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> very nice
<ajmitch> hopefully :)
<ajmitch> it's so nice to have a company in NZ that sells systems with ubuntu pre-installed :)
<dholbach> yeah :)
 * dpm reads ajmitch's sandboxing link
<ajmitch> dpm: it's something where I'm worried there can be a substantial backlash if not implemented & communicated well
<dpm> ajmitch, I agree. We were actually talking about it yesterday with Jono and mhall. In any case, our sandbox should be fairly permissive
<dpm> here's a first cut at the UI, which shows the permissions too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=MyApps%2B-%2BSecurity%2Btab.png
<dpm> but this might still be subject to change before we do the public announcement to review the spec
<ajmitch> looks reasonable for a start, I imagine that we'd add to the available permissions over time
<dpm> yeah, and in fact this list is still under discussion
#ubuntu-arb 2012-08-26
<coolbhavi> mhall119, hey
